# Win98 Plus Themes



## top942002 (Jul 25, 2006)

Searching for a resource to obtain a Win98 Plus disc which contains the theme of Autumn Leaves. Thanks..................Top


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

eBay
http://cgi.ebay.com/WINDOWS-MICROSO...ryZ80359QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## top942002 (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Helix. My MIL (Mother-in-Law) although a dear, does miss her favorite theme. Came OEM with previous machine which bit the dust. New XP machine doesn't have it and she took a looong time to tell me. Didn't want to bother me. Thanks again......Top


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't think it'll work to install a theme from the Windows 98 Plus disk onto a Windows XP machine.


----------



## top942002 (Jul 25, 2006)

Just might be the case. However, some have said that it'll work. I have confidence that the wallpapers can be used. I can explain away the pointers......Top


----------

